# Food-safe finish for pallet wood



## PSUmike (Jun 19, 2012)

Hello all,

I've been gathering and busting apart recycled pallets for use in a future fence project, as well as smaller "country junk" projects. My wife recently spotted the food cart picture below and had to have one. I've been trying to select some nicer oak pieces for the top. Even though it won't be used as a cutting board, I'm sure some food will come in contact with it. My plan is to sand/joint the tops surfaces down to get to the more pristine wood inside, but what type(s) of finish should I use to add a little color and to seal the wood? Obviously the finish itself should be safe, but it should also help contain any trace chemicals that may be in the wood.

-Mike, Engineer/Novice Woodworker










Credit for the Photo here.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

The problem with pallets is that you don't know where they came from and where they have been. Wood is porous and pallets can be exposed to all kinds of chemicals, oil ..etc. I'd be hesitant to use it in the kitchen.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Ditto what ChuckC said. I thought the same thing when I read the title.

The rustic look is nice.

Perhaps you could build a BB top for it or purchase a food safe cutting board to sit on top.

Sorry,not much help on finish.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

+1 for caution. I remember awhile back reading a pallet convo here and someone lambasted anyone who'd consider using pallets for anything other than warehouseing…wonder what he'd say about this


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I've been around many industrial settings. You couldn't pay me enough to eat anything off of a pallet unless there is a REALLY thick coat of epoxy between me and the wood.

Edit - this article has some good facts


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Are you aware that some pallets are treated w/ chemicals to prevent rot? I wouldn't want one in my kitchen. You could still make that cart from some rough cut lumber. I just wouldn't use pallet wood.


----------



## PSUmike (Jun 19, 2012)

Valid points. Maybe I'll just use rough lumber for the top like you suggest. Thank you all.


----------



## GeneR (Feb 3, 2013)

I completely agree with everyone on not using pallets for a food prep usage. However tnat being said just about every finish is food safe providing that it is completely cured. Some finishes can take a month or more to ure and some oilsnever fully cure. Most commonly used is sherllac which is even used on candy coatings. I strongly recommend reading Bob Flexners book "Flexner on Finishing" it has everything you will ever need to know about finishes and thensome. 
I would not recommend lead paint as a finish no matter how tastey it may be.


----------



## 9FINGERTIM (Feb 1, 2013)

I do love the variety of wood you find in pallets but truly hate the spiral nails they are put together with when i worked in a warehouse i used to use a pallet jack to break boards loose but also splintered a lot of boards. i used to work with a fellow who sawed them up between the nails and made beautiful clocks out of the wood,having seen so many toxic substances shipped on pallets i woudent risk using the wood near food(its kinda ironic that the same pallet that was loaded with pesticide might well be loaded next time with cloth sacks of food product no one ever keeps track of course and some pallets may have traveled around the world 3 times.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Would a piece of clear lexan or plexiglass allay concerns of food contact with any preservatives in the pallet wood? I also like the idea of clear epoxy coating over the top.


----------



## JesseTutt (Aug 15, 2012)

If the wood has absorbed various chemicals, could it prevent a finish from properly adhering?


----------



## GeneR (Feb 3, 2013)

Possibly if the chemicals are oil or wax based andd not fully dry. But coating it with shellac should help.


----------

